# All this talk of DMM's and testers.



## Abominable Sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

A neon glow lamp from WalMart.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Fluke T5-1000
Fluke 1587
Fluke 3?? clamp
Fluke 1ACII


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Fluke 289 DMM
337 clamp meter
29 II DMM
30 series clamp meter
I1010 hall effect clamp
T5
50D thermometer 
T+ pro
Some fluke volt ticks
Fluke/Raytek IR thermometer

AEMC 1045 megger

And some Tempo stuff (toners and phone stuff), a couple Ideal meters and tracers and data testers, some BK precision and Textronics stuff (O-scopes and power supplies) 

Plus a lot of refrigeration stuff, leak detectors and such. And a bunch of water test gear like Ph and ORP testers.

Some thickness testing and coating test gear.

Plus a chit ton of leads, probes, clips, transducers, adapters and cables/patch cords

And its soon to be joined by a fluke scopmeter and some HP bench and process cal gear.


Oh god I have a problem don't I ???? :laughing:


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Abominable Sparky said:


> A neon glow lamp from WalMart.


I know you own and use a Wiggy.

BTW, did you see I found a possible T5 replacement? I'm so exited :thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Abominable Sparky (Mar 22, 2011)

RobTownfold64 said:


> I know you own and use a Wiggy.
> 
> BTW, did you see I found a possible T5 replacement? I'm so exited :thumbup::laughing::laughing:


I bought that orange Klein thing from Depot to replace my wiggy. So far, so good.

Yeah, I saw the sign at the tool rack at Depot for the T5 knockoff. I guess you can order it from them online?


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Abominable Sparky said:


> I bought that orange Klein thing from Depot to replace my wiggy. So far, so good.
> 
> Yeah, I saw the sign at the tool rack at Depot for the T5 knockoff. I guess you can order it from them online?


Check out the thread, they are cheap on eBay.

For a "Knockoff" it blows the Fluke away as far as features.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Fluke 179 multimeter
Meterman 37XR component tester/multimeter
LEM Analyst 2060 power quality meter
Amprobe? 150A AC/DC current probe
AEMC? 2000A AC current probe
Extech 380353 1kV megger
Biddle 210415 15kV megger
Extech 412400 process calibrator
Amprobe AT-4000 circuit tracer
Fluke T+Pro electrical tester
Ideal 61-521 phase/motor rotation meter
Waiting for the arrival of a Milwaukee 2205-20 electrical tester. 
Would love to have a Fluke 771 process clamp, but it's mucho dinero. 

-John


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

I own a:

Fluke 113 Very Basic. Small. Well built. I'd go for the 117 if I was going to buy one again.

Fluke 27 II I recommend it or a 28 II for anyone who works in the rain, or in dusty environments. Waterproofing works! Dropped it in a puddle, washed it off and it works great. Cost me $100 on ebay. Only problem is that it doesn't have true rms.

Fluke 87V that my scholarship program bought me. Very nice, very accurate. I recommend getting the LoZ adapter for ghost voltage elimination. 

Fluke 374 which is very nice. Slowest continuity of any meter fluke meter I have used. But the continuity and voltage measurement are really an afterthought. The clamp is really nice, very accurate overall. This is what I carry around to do quick tests. Seems a little less durable then my other Fluke meters. Still very nice, and I recommend it.

I have a couple Fluke volt lights that I keep around. Nice but I wish it had a beeper. 

And I probably have three or four cheapo chinese meters around. Still use them occasionally with low voltage electronic projects when I want several measurements at once. After watching some videos of those things blowing up I will never use one for more then that again.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Scopemeter - 123
Single phase PQA - 39
Logger - 289

DMM:
87V
179(2)
116

IR testers:
1507
1520

Clamps - 337, 80i400

Testers:
T5-1000
1AC, 1LAC, LVD2(Volt-Alerts)
CO-210(CO2 detector)
Mag-Probe(Relay cabinets)
Ideal 61-165(Loop impedance)
Ideal 33-856(Cable tester)
Extech 480303(Motor rotation indicator)
Test-Um TG100(Tone & probe)

Non-contact IR - 62
Smart Sensor AR862A


Predictive maintenance: Peter Pump(Hasn't worked so far):laughing::jester:


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Bump.

JHC. A thread about wrenches gets more hits than a thread about what we use everyday as an electrician?

WTFuq?


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

jefft110 said:


> Bump.
> 
> JHC. A thread about wrenches gets more hits than a thread about what we use everyday as an electrician?
> 
> WTFuq?


Many electrician use wrenches more than multi-meters.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> Many electrician use wrenches more than multi-meters.



Hey PD, get that Milwaukee yet?


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

jefft110 said:


> Hey PD, get that Milwaukee yet?


PD?

Big John was the person who ordered it. I am going to see how he likes it*





*Let him be the guinea pig :thumbup:


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> PD?
> 
> Big John was the person who ordered it. I am going to see how he likes it*
> 
> ...


Nemo called you a shameless pumper for the milwaukee meter.

You're not a shameless pumper?


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

jefft110 said:


> Nemo called you a shameless pumper for the milwaukee meter.
> 
> You're not a shameless pumper?


When did Nemo say that?

What does PD mean?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> *Let him be the guinea pig :thumbup:


 Nice! :thumbup:

I actually got it and it's come in handy already: I had an emergency call and I had to read voltages on PLC inputs. Normally, I'd have grabbed a DMM because the T+Pro will screw with the PLC, but the Milwaukee has the high impedance range that I used with no problems. 

The display kicks the crap out of the T+Pro, much easier to read.

I do miss having the vibration and beeper functions when voltage is present.

It won't fit in the holster for a T+ or T5, so I gotta get a new holster, no big deal, though.

One of the features I might really miss: The T+ automatically senses continuity, even on energized circuits. Great for troubleshooting relays and switches. The Milwaukee has a continuity function, but the instructions specifically say not to use it on energized equipment. It's Cat IV protected at 600 volts so I don't think using continuity with voltage present is dangerous, but it might break the meter. I think I'm gonna shoot Milwaukee an e-mail and see if they'll give me a happier answer.

-John


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> When did Nemo say that?
> 
> What does PD mean?


IDK. A few posts back.

Refute it.


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Big John said:


> Normally, I'd have grabbed a DMM because the T+Pro will screw with the PLC, but the Milwaukee has the high impedance range that I used with no problems.


 I thought that the T+Pro basically was the same as the LoZ setting on DMM's?


Thanks for the rest of the details!


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

jefft110 said:


> IDK. A few posts back.
> 
> Refute it.


I honestly don't know what you are talking about. Can you please answer my question instead of playing this game??


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> I thought that the T+Pro basically was the same as the LoZ setting on DMM's?


 The T+Pro is always low Z, that's the problem. I couldn't use it on PLC circuits because it would load them enough to cause the PLC or devices to act up.

The Milwaukee is selectable. You have to choose to put it in low Z, which is a nice feature.

-John


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

Big John said:


> The T+Pro is always low Z, that's the problem. I couldn't use it on PLC circuits because it would load them enough to cause the PLC or devices to act up.
> 
> The Milwaukee is selectable. You have to choose to put it in low Z, which is a nice feature.
> 
> -John


Gotcha! :thumbsup: I miss-read your post.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Big John said:


> Nice! :thumbup:
> 
> I actually got it and it's come in handy already: I had an emergency call and I had to read voltages on PLC inputs. Normally, I'd have grabbed a DMM because the T+Pro will screw with the PLC, but the Milwaukee has the high impedance range that I used with no problems.
> 
> ...


The Milwaukee is a bad-ass meter, isn't it?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> The Milwaukee is a bad-ass meter, isn't it?


 Seems that way so far. :thumbsup: But I always get psyched over new tools. Ask me again in a month.

-John


----------



## vos (Apr 1, 2010)

sorry what's a plc?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

vos said:


> sorry what's a plc?


Programmable Logic Controller

Some basic info;
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmable_logic_controller


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

RobTownfold64 said:


> I honestly don't know what you are talking about. Can you please answer my question instead of playing this game??


 
Yeah,....JHC. Whatcha referring to Whillis????


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Big John said:


> The T+Pro is always low Z, that's the problem. I couldn't use it on PLC circuits because it would load them enough to cause the PLC or devices to act up.
> 
> The Milwaukee is selectable. You have to choose to put it in low Z, which is a nice feature.
> 
> -John


 
Hence why I like the 116 John. I have a T5 because it was bought for me. It's just a tester and nothing more. Some say it's handy and comfortable. Personally, I hate using it with one lead attached to the back of it. I've seen some attach an alligator end on one lead to a common connection, hold the tester in one hand, and probe with thee other, but ***** that, ......not for me. I like the 116 and the magnetic holder 'cause I can just slap it up on a panel and use the leads much more freely.

You guys can have your "fork" testers,................not my cup of tea:no:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Got the Milwaukee in the other day. The display is nice, not perfect but really nice. There is some light bleed over the edges a little that washes onto the display. Nothing that affects funcitonality at all just something little that bugs me a tiny bit. 

It feels like a very well built meter. Nothing feels/looks cheap on it at all. The leads are long and of good quality but doesn't have removable tips to change out, they're one piece. Not a big deal to me as I only use the regular probes and slip on alligator clips.

I'm going to give this meter a shot for a month or 2 and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

Fluke 1587
376
T+pro
1ac-II
Ideal 61-958
Ideal 61-520


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

76nemo said:


> Yeah,....JHC. Whatcha referring to Whillis????


Agreed, you've had plenty of time jefft110, explain WTF you are talking about.

Why call me PD?
When did Nemo call me "a shameless pumper for the milwaukee meter."?
What do you want me to "Refute a few posts back"?


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

RobTownfold64 said:


> Agreed, you've had plenty of time jefft110, explain WTF you are talking about.
> 
> Why call me PD?
> When did Nemo call me "a shameless pumper for the milwaukee meter."?
> What do you want me to "Refute a few posts back"?


Sorry. I mistaken you for another member whose moniker initials were/are PD.:whistling2:


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

jefft110 said:


> Sorry. I mistaken you for another member whose moniker initials were/are PD.:whistling2:


If you are talking about Peter D, no, I am not him. He was here last night for 3 posts, tho. Too bad you missed him.

Now can you answer the other 2 questions? 

This is like pulling teeth...


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, if you're not Peter D then that answers the other questions.

Stop pulling teeth.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I own somewhere in the range of 1/2-3/4 a million dollars in test equipment, do I need to list it all?:laughing:


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Brian John, is the equipment all different, or do you have certain 'standards' that you have dozens of? If you have 'standards' then you might choose to list those. Or list your favourites. Or post warnings about your least favourites.


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

I have a T5-1000.

Thinking about picking up the Fluke 1587 MDT pack.

Need an insulation tester and Multi-meter and also need a phase rotation meter... and this kit seems to fit the bill.

Anyone have experience with the 1587 MDT pack??


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

qckrun said:


> I have a T5-1000.
> 
> Thinking about picking up the Fluke 1587 MDT pack.
> 
> ...


No personal experience, other than with the i400, but that is one helluva nice set up.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

brian john said:


> I own somewhere in the range of 1/2-3/4 a million dollars in test equipment, do I need to list it all?:laughing:


Nah, just 100-150k of it.:laughing:


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

jefft110 said:


> No personal experience, other than with the i400, but that is one helluva nice set up.


Yeah better be for 1k lol thank god for company tool discount and purchase plan. 10% a week. I'm going to need a dmm megger and phase rotation meter for my current job so might as well pick up that combo. Has all the gadgets to


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Most active test equipment, IR cameras (I have 3).

Second most active, meggers (I have 12-15?)

Third, Power Quality meters Fluke 1750's and Fluke RPM's (8 of theses)

Fourth, High current test sets, amperage output 2000-75,000 amps (5 sets various sizes).

Alber Batter test sets (4 of them)

Load banks 2-100 kw, 2-250 kw

A slew of DMM and amp clamps

Micro-ohmmeters (6 or 7)

Relay test sets,

3/4 point earth/ground testers (4)

TTR's, secondary injection test sets, and a slew of miscellaneous test equipment I cannot think of at this time.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

My 4 main tools are:

Dranetz powervisa for power quality

Amprobe DM-III multitest for power quality

Fluke TI-20 thermal imager

Fluke 61 infrared thermometer


----------



## MeterJunky (Apr 4, 2011)

*T+ warning*

FYI - The manual for the T+ also warns to make sure the power to the circuit is turned off before testing continuity.

http://assets.fluke.com/manuals/t_t_____iseng0100.pdf



Big John said:


> Nice! :thumbup:
> 
> I actually got it and it's come in handy already: I had an emergency call and I had to read voltages on PLC inputs. Normally, I'd have grabbed a DMM because the T+Pro will screw with the PLC, but the Milwaukee has the high impedance range that I used with no problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

MeterJunky said:


> FYI - The manual for the T+ also warns to make sure the power to the circuit is turned off before testing continuity.http://assets.fluke.com/manuals/t_t_____iseng0100.pdf


 I'll be darned, so it does. Maybe it's just a CYA warning and doesn't really mean anything...? Because the continuity function of the T+ will automatically turn on even if there's voltage at the test point, just as long as there's not actually voltage between the leads.

I sent an e-mail to Milwaukee last week. Still waiting on a reply. I'm not holding my breath.

-John


----------



## ejmatt (Apr 3, 2011)

I am an apprentice, so I only have one meter so far, a fluke 28-ii. It was a toss up between the 28-ii and the 179. I didn't get the 28-ii so much for its measuring features, but sitting in a metal toolbox in the sun on a hot day will sure reach well above the 50C maximum temperature of all the other meters. I also work in some filthy places and will probably be going underground in a nickel mine (very corrosive) in the future so I figure this one should last the longest being waterproof and whatnot.


----------



## gizmo21187 (Aug 11, 2010)

*HF*

I have a Cen-Tech 98674 in my main pouch

http://www.harborfreight.com/5-in-1-digital-multimeter-98674.html


and yes i am a cheap bastard



we


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

gizmo21187 said:


> I have a Cen-Tech 98674 in my main pouch
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/5-in-1-digital-multimeter-98674.html
> 
> ...


Don't worry, I carry one of these in my bag as a backup in case someone else's kicks the bucket on site :whistling2:

http://www.harborfreight.com/digital-clamp-meter-96308.html


----------



## vickieB (Feb 21, 2011)

Abominable Sparky said:


> I bought that orange Klein thing from Depot to replace my wiggy. So far, so good.
> 
> Yeah, I saw the sign at the tool rack at Depot for the T5 knockoff. I guess you can order it from them online?


You can order online. And the next comment, you can find them cheaper, he is right. Just keep looking. Depot will price match the same exact product if you show them competitors' price. From their website or flyer....


----------



## masteri. (Nov 25, 2010)

Im Finnish electrician student. I mainly use these:

-Fluke t5-1000V
-Fluke VoltAlert 1AC
-Ambrobe voltage and continuity tester
-Fluke t50
-Mastech ms2108 clamp


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

Im rookie but this is what I got

Fluke 322 
Fluke 117 
Fluke 1520 
Knopp 60
Fluke Tic Tester


----------

